# two new ones!! XO lol. [pics]



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

well ive got two new girls, ok ones mine and ones my sistas(shes not my real sister but she lives with me) shes getting one on a trial basis if she helps me look after the rats for 2 month she get to keep lucy and get her own cage for her (dont worry if she keeps lucy shell have to get her a friend)

andway the two girls are lilly and lucy 








this is lilly








thisa is lucy








and this is lilly next to toxic ( i think hard to tell in this pic my other 2 look very similar)








( sorry i know there cage is messy but i been sick and gotta clean it today )  


****btw**** is it ok that they eat a lot of cheerios (the ceareal) coz its there fave and i mix it in with there food thnx


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Cute rats  no quarantine I guess? IMO if your *sister* wants to get rats I would get her her own pair. I wouldn't want to separate an established group like that.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

you should cover those bars with cloth or linoleum - poor little ratties can get bumble-foot from living on wire floors.

i love the little tent you have for them!


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

i just heard bout that and im covering the floor today

as far as my sister goes , i had thought of that but they will have only been togeather 2months topsand ofcorse there will be daily visits with them as she will only be down the hall from me


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute (Nov 1, 2007)

> poor little ratties can get bumble-foot from living on wire floors.


That's not true, it's a dumb rumour. Bumblefoot is simply caused by rats constantly living on a pee-soaked environment. (Ironically something that they'd be more likely to get on FLAT surfaces, and/or towels, which soak up the pee. Wires prevent Bumblefoot rather than cause it!) Having wire floors is fine, health-wise, for your rats. But giving them at least one flat space in their cage to rest their little feet properly on, or even just giving them lots of free time out of the cage and off the wire flooring, will suffice. All it is is slightly uncomfortable, as you could imagine. But it won't cause Bumblefoot. Thats ridiculous and definitely should be taken out of all rat/rodent literrature. I read it all the time. Ugh.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

They are rally cute. Nice big cage, did you get it online?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

la_marÃ©e_haute said:


> > poor little ratties can get bumble-foot from living on wire floors.
> 
> 
> That's not true, it's a dumb rumour. Bumblefoot is simply caused by rats constantly living on a pee-soaked environment. (Ironically something that they'd be more likely to get on FLAT surfaces, and/or towels, which soak up the pee. Wires prevent Bumblefoot rather than cause it!) Having wire floors is fine, health-wise, for your rats. But giving them at least one flat space in their cage to rest their little feet properly on, or even just giving them lots of free time out of the cage and off the wire flooring, will suffice. All it is is slightly uncomfortable, as you could imagine. But it won't cause Bumblefoot. Thats ridiculous and definitely should be taken out of all rat/rodent literrature. I read it all the time. Ugh.


Actually, the reason it's there is that wire floors are much more difficult to keep clean (solid can be wiped once or more daily and be clean, wire must be scrubbed) and can also catch feet/toes in the wire and tear the nails - giving infection an opening.


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

lol *feels a lil ripped off* i cover 2 levels in felce today because of the bumble foot thing lol oh well the cage looks much nicer now and they seem to like it , 

i got the cage from a pet store i think its a lol small im getting a new one in a month lol.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

fleece is better than wire don't feel ripped off. How comfortable would you feel walking on wire grate all day? Not to mention wouldn't you feel awful if your little girlie got her leg stuck and broke it while playing on the wire? 

Yes, wire its self doesn't cause bumble foot, it just makes it much more likely. Its like how the sun gives you a sunburn, but not wearing sunblock makes it more likely to happen.


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

tru tru i agree walking on wire all day would suck lol


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Aww they're cute , nice cage you have there


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks its got a different set up atm that you can see in my other posts


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Awwww. i love pink eyes.


----------

